
Answer every damn email - kacy
http://team.adzerk.com/post/9005943143/answer-every-damn-email
======
kieronhughes
I can only echo the first comment. Sales people certainly don't deserve any
respect if they are emailing people out of the blue all of the time.

In the article itself, it mentions that a "no I'm not interested" reply will
just lead to them following up with a host of benefits - so why would I bother
replying in the first place? If I were to say I'm not interested, I would mean
it.

------
JoeAltmaier
Its easy to see this as a personal issue - I am tired of spam, I don't want to
be bothered by salespeople.

But the article is a suggestion for a corporate response. The issues change. A
responsible relationship with potential business partners becomes more
important than satisfying personal whims about what is spam and what amounts
to too many sales attempts.

------
rlpb
"Secondly, salespeople deserve respect and deserve a response."

If their emails are unsolicited, then no, they don't deserve anything, since I
can't differentiate their emails from spam.

